# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Mort subite de mon lapin.

## Epsilon00

Bonjour à tous.

Je me suis inscrit dans le but de chercher des réponses à mes questions.
Ce soir en remontant dans ma chambre j'ai retrouvé mon lapin nain, mort, entre les pattes de l'un de mes chats.
Ceci dit, mon chat n'est pas la cause du décès j'en suis sûr, ils jouaient d'habitude ensemble. Lorsque je l'ai retrouvé il avait les yeux ouverts, les pattes arrières comme.. paralysées et un peu de liquide au niveau de l'un des yeux.

Le soucis, c'est que je n'ai rien vue venir, il allait très bien. Le seul truc un peu louche c'est qu'il avait presque pas mangé ni bougé ces 36 dernières heures, je serais pas dire quand il est mort, je pense au court de l'après midi. J'étais là dans la pièce toute la journée et je n'ai rien entendu..

Quelqu'un parmi vous à déjà perdu une lapin de façon subite?
Si oui avez vous trouvé des renseignements sur ce qui a pu se passer?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Tu te doutes que sans autopsie ce sont des hypothèses qu'on peut te soumettre, rien de plus. :/

Perso, ce qui me met en alerte moi c'est "presque rien manger ces 36 dernières heures" et "pas bougé". 
Un lapin à le transit qui doit marcher en permanence. Un arrêt ou un ralentissement de celui ci peut lui être très rapidement fatal. As-tu pu voir si il faisait des crottes normalement ? 
Quand tu dis "peu mangé" c'est quoi ? Tu as pu repérer les quantités ? 

En tout cas, je suis désolée pour ton petit loulou. :/

----------


## Epsilon00

Merci, en général je lui donnais une poignée de graines le soir et il mangeait plus ou moins tout sauf ce qu'il aimait pas, pour le coup hier il en a laissé un peu plus que d'habitude mais réflexion faite c'est pas si flagrant que ça.

----------


## leeloolulu

un lapin qui refuse de manger est en danger de mort, passé le délai de 24H. Il a peut être fait un arrêt de transit et en est mort.

----------


## surmulot

Je pense aussi .. Ma lapine avait fait plusieurs ileus sauvee de justesse, une anorexie constitue une urgence. RIP petit pinou

----------


## Saralyn

Désolée pour ton lapin...
Quand tu dis que tu lui donnais une poignée de graines le soir, est-ce que ça signifie qu'il ne mangeait rien d'autre ? S'il ne mangeait pas de foin en continu toute la journée, cherche pas, c'est la cause du décès - il a fait un arrêt du transit à cause d'une alimentation inadaptée.
Un lapin qui ne mange pas de bon appétit et qui ne bouge pas beaucoup (surtout s'il reste un peu recroquevillé sur lui-même) est un lapin qui a mal et qui doit être immédiatement emmené chez le vétérinaire. Les lapins sont des animaux très fragiles et qui doivent être surveillés très étroitement, parce qu'il n'est pas toujours évident de détecter que quelque chose ne va pas.

 Personnellement, je ne laisserais jamais un de mes lapins avec un chat ou un chien sans supervision - même si en l'occurrence, ce n'est pas la cause du décès, on est jamais à l'abri d'un accident, même quand les animaux s'entendent a priori bien. En outre, les lapins sont très cardiaques et peuvent prendre peur (et mourir!) si le chat décide de jouer de façon un peu trop vigoureuse.
Au cas où tu déciderais de reprendre un lapin, ou même si tu veux avoir des hypothèses sur ce qui a pu arriver à ton petit lapin, je te conseille vivement ce site :
http://www.margueritecie.com/
Il peut-être utile de connaître les signes à surveiller. Ils ont aussi une bonne base de données pour trouver le vétérinaire adapté le plus proche de chez toi...

----------


## Epsilon00

Ça faisais plus de 2 ans qu'il a arrêté de manger du foin, il n'en voulait pas. En compensation je lui donné largement ce qu'il fallait en graine.

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas

----------


## Columba

Foin de mauvaise qualité ? Les miens ont tendance à bouder les foins trop fânés, pas assez verts et tendres. Quand j'en achète, je fais toujours attention à ce qu'il soit joli visuellement, donc avec des brins de divers espèces de graminées, un foin vert et non pas marron.

Donner que des "graines" (=granulés ?) est très mauvais pour les lapins. Ils doivent manger de la verdure, ce sont des animaux herbivores. Les granulés servent de complément alimentaire, mais ne doivent en aucun cas être une base alimentaire.

----------


## surmulot

Peut etre a t il eu un probleme dentaire, de molaires, qui aurait genere une anorexie d'ou l'arret du transit. Ma lapine avait un limage de molaires tous les deux mois en depit d'une alimentation a base de foin, legumes, vegetaux et granules complementaires. Le foin est indispensable a une bonne abrasion de la table dentaire mais aussi au transit.

----------

